# Personal books go to "docs" instead of "books"



## SOHKat7 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok. So, really quickly, yes, I use calibre, and I've read to remove the "pdoc" or whatever tag it was in the output of MOBI...but on my Kindle Fire 7" 32gb it still shows as a doc. Is this because i use the "send to kindle" app? I'd have to transfer via USB to stop that from happening? 

Ive only been trying this on new books. Not ones I've had in there before. I've read that for old ones I'm going to have to convert them from MOBI to MOBI again without that tag. 

If I have to transfer by USB, is there anyway to use the send to kindle app without it turning it back into a personal doc? I like having it backed up on Amazon's cloud, and I never use my USB because sometimes I still read on my ipod, and its the easiest way to transfer and sync the books between devices.

Is there any way to get a "show all" (books & docs) like on the Kindle App for Ipod/Ipad ? 

Also I notice that for personal documents the image for the cover doesn't show up. Yet on my ipod it does...

It sounds to me like I'm probably SOL and just gonna have to deal with them being in the DOC area, but I wanted to double check on this. I've only had the Fire for less then a week lol


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Your personal books will always go to docs even the mobis.  And no it does not matter how you send them.


----------



## hotwheelslover98 (Feb 5, 2013)

I found that if I converted books to the amazon format, it shows up in my books section. They weren't Amazon books to begin with either. 

Send From My Kindle Fire HD Using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I do believe books from amazon are the azw not mobi.  Yes they are .azw not mobi see if that helps.    I just went and looked in my kindle content folder.


----------

